# NT umtausch



## ole88 (26. September 2010)

hi,
hab  ein Problem, ich habe das NT geöffnet um denn Lüfter umzudrehen weil ich das Raven case habe und der Luftstrom wenn er andersrum wäre bei diesem Case nicht gut gewesen wäre.
Jetzt ist folgendes Problem, mir ist eine wasserflasche umgekippt und etwas davon auf die anschlüsse des NT,ja des case war offen an der seite deswegen ging das, war aber im ausgeschalteten zustand.
Ich habe alles getrocknet auf der heizung, neu alles angeschlossen und versucht zu starten.
Ich bekomme kein bild graka bekommen kein Strom, bzw. kein bild.
Ich schätze ma das NT hat was abbekommen, wär es möglich das ich irgendeinen umtausch bekomme? Da zwar das NT mal offen war aber der Lüfter hat ja nichts damit zu tun oder?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Oliver Schmidt


----------



## Goliath110 (27. September 2010)

Ist nicht Dein ernst oder?

1. ist Deine Garantie erloschen weil Du das Netzteil geöffnet hast
und
2. wird Dir wohl kein Hersteller das Netzteil ersetzen wenn Du da Wasser reinkippst


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

das wasser war ja ka absicht lol

aber wer seine ram riegel nach nem wasserschaden nicht richtig reinsteckt ist selbst schuld wenn der pc nicht mehr will^^

hab etz nochma alles überprüft und ich kann sagen COUGAR eure NT überleben sogar nen wasserschaden wo mir ein bequiet abgeraucht ist.

also pls closed oder so^^

ich sollt echt ins bett gehen


----------



## Compucase (27. September 2010)

Hi!
Erstmal die Frage - wieso drehst Du den Lüfter um - das verstehe ich nicht so ganz?
Also normalerweise saugt der Lüfter Luft an. Du hast ihn nun umgedreht um die Luft raus zu blasen?


----------



## Psytis (27. September 2010)

ich glaube weil das NT unten verbaut ist wollte der TE dass das NT rausbläst und net den ganzen dreck vom boden aufsaugt.

aber @TE hat das Raven nicht eh einen Filter unten drinn den man sogar ganz einfach herausnehmen kann um den zu reinigen??


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

da das raven auf einen kamin effekt setzt und das nt von unten eigentlich in das case blasen sollte damit die luft im kamineffekt zirkulieren kann musste ich denn lüfter umdrehen vom nt, weil das nt sonst saugend gewesen wäre und die luft abgesaugt hätte und das ganze hätte logischerweise zu verwirbelungen gesorgt und wäre somit kontra produktiv gewessen.

aber euer nt hat des wasser überlebt was ich sehr gut finde.


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. September 2010)

Völlig egal, NT geöffnet > Garantie weg! Der Wasserschaden danach ist hier schon völlig gleichgültig.
Ich hab bei meinem be quiet den Lüfter gegen einen Slipstream ersetzt, allerdings nach 3 Jahren, wo die Garantie eh weg war...

Musst so oder so ein neues kaufen.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

mein nt geht doch lesen bitte vorher, es hat denn wasserschaden überlebt


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

Dir ist bewusst das ein NT auf einen bestimmten Luftstrom angewiesen ist und du beim umkehren des Luftstroms Ecken im NT hast wo sich die Luft staut? Wenn dir das NT irgendwann wegen Überhitzung hops geht, Gratulation.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

oh man sry aber leute kennt ihr das raven case überhaupt? 
wenn nein erklärung,
luft wird von unten nach oben gezogen dabei spielt das nt eine wichtige rolle, es saugt die luft von unten aussen an und befördert diese nach oben an denn graka vorbei und dann raus, somit bekommt das nt komponenten immer genug luft, bitte erst sich informieren bevor man hier schreibt.

würde aber immer noch gerne wissen warum cougar die lüfter nicht gleich andersrum montiert das er blässt anstatt saugt


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

@ole88
Äch, du verstehst nicht, es geht um den Bereich IM NT, da spielt der Luftstrom im Gehäuse keine Rolle.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

und du willst nich verstehen das das nt kühle luft von aussen ansaugt nach innen und diese nach oben befördert an denn graka vorbei und dann nach aussen^^


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

Ähm, ja... bist unbelehrbar oder einfach nur Stumpfsinnig. Das Problem ist das du im Netzteil mit deiner Konstruktion nicht mehr alle bereich mit einem entpsrechenden Lufstrom versorgst, denn beim Ansaugen im NEtzteil, ensteht ein anderer Lufstrom für den die Bauteile nicht optimiert sind. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Das hat immer noch rein gar nichts mit deiner Gehäusebelüftung zu tun sondern alleine mit der Kühlung des NTs. 
Wenn der Lüfter rein bläst, stehen alle Bauteile des NTs im Luftstrom weil sie eben dafür angepasst worden sind. Saugt der Lüfter nun Lust anstatt zu blasen, ensteht im NT ein völlig anderer Lufststrom, da er entgegen der eigentlichen Ausrichtung der Bauteile arbeiten muss und so im NT Hotspots entstehen können. Jetzt verstanden....


----------



## Psytis (27. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> würde aber immer noch gerne wissen warum cougar die lüfter nicht gleich andersrum montiert das er blässt anstatt saugt


 
ich schätze mal weil 90% der Käufer das NT oben einbaun dass die Luft rausgesaugt wird.

btw, bist du dir sicher dass das von Silverstone überhaupt so gedacht ist? wenn du das NT so einbaust hat der Filter bzw die Schlitze auf der unterseite ja 0 sinn.
für mich sieht das mehr so aus also ob das NT luft von unten ansaugt und gelich wieder rausbläst, also gar nichts vom gehäuse abgesaugt wird.

"Das wenn nötig auch überlange Netzteil wird in einem eigenen Bereich im Boden verstaut und besitzt eine eigene Öffnung auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses. Auch hier wurde von den Entwicklern viel Wert auf Effizienz und Design gelegt. Durch die Abschottung des Netzteils vom Rest des Systems wurde eine perfekte Kühlung für den oftmals hitzigen Power-Lieferanten geschaffen. "

aslo doch von unten ansaugen und gleich raus.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

so anhang bild, würde das nt gleich wieder die luft rausblasen wäre das ganze ineffektiv da so kein kamin effekt entstehen kann.
Wenn das nt aber die luft reinblässt von hinten saugt und dann nach oben weitergibt entsteht ein kamin effekt.
Deswegen habe ich denn lüfter umdrehen müssen da er sonst die luft abgesaugt hätte was nicht gut wäre da überm nt ja ien 140er sitzt.

ach und hotspots entstehen glaub ich nich das nt is immer kühl auch unter last er saugt ja immer noch kühle luft an nur halt eben aus ner anderen richtung^^


----------



## Psytis (27. September 2010)

ich kenne das Case jetz nur aus bildern und Beschreibungen, wo genau sind die 2x 180er Lüfter? auf caseking steht "im Boden". sind die jetzt ganz unten oder über dem NT??
wenn über dem NT, schätz ich mal dass die Luft aus den seitlichen Öffnungen ansaugen und nach innen befördern sollen.

"...da überm nt ja ien 140er sitzt. "
das sollte eigentlich ein 180er sein. und das gesamte NT gehört um 180° gedreht dass der vom boden ansaugt, nicht da mit saugt an den seitlichen schlitzen mMn.


----------



## Compucase (27. September 2010)

Hi!
Irgendwo haben Kaktus und ole88 beide Recht (teilweise) aber Fakt ist - durch den Tausch des Lüfters von "saugend" auf "blasend" tust Du dem Netzteil keinen Gefallen.
Korrekt ist das ein Netzteil Teil des vordefiniertem Lüftungskonzept eines ATX Gehäuses eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Es ist gemäß ATX vorgesehen das ein PSU oben verbaut ist und einen Teil der warmen Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Nun werden bei manchen Gehäusen die Netzteile nun unten verbaut, dabei ist meist ein Abstand zum Fußboden durch höhere Gehäusefüße erzielt worden. Geschützt durch Staubfilter kann das Netzteil so auch genügend Luft ansaugen. 
Das Raven ist nun ein spezielles Gehäuse. Trotzdem stimme ich Kaktus 100%ig zu - Du solltest NIEMALS den Lüfter so umdrehen wie jetzt. Besonders unsere COUGAR Netzteile "glänzen" durch wenige bzw. kleine Kühlkörper damit der LUFTSTROM IM _NETZTEIL ungehindert überall hinkommen kann, sogar bis unter die Platine. Daher haben wir auch immer sehr gute Temperaturen was sehr förderlich für die Effizienz, Stabilität und Lebensdauer des Netzteils ist. Was Du nun gemacht hast ist schädlich für das Netzteil da das gesamte Kühlkonzept nun nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auf Anhieb keine Ahnung welche Bauteile nun direkt davon betroffen sind, so etwas habe ich noch nicht getestet da ich dachte "Das macht doch eh keiner".
Du solltest dich also nicht wundern wenn in einigen Monaten Feierabend ist. Ich kann zwar nicht für andere Hersteller sprechen aber ich vermute mal stark - das gilt für alle Netzteile mit vertikaler Kühlung.
Daher - bitte Lüfter wieder korrekt einbauen.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

also ich hab natürlich wegen temperaturen ma überprüft nachdem ich denn lüfter umgedreht habe, es ist gleichgeblieben überall (infrarot thermometer), vorher hat es halt die luft direkt auf die bauteile geblasen jetzt zieht er halt die luft von hinten durch das nt an denn bauteilen entlang also müsste es doch eigentlich besser kühlen sogar^^

ja der große lüfter ist über dem nt der zieht also auch luft an.

Ich kann ja für euch ne Langzeitstudie machen wie lange das NT es so aushält in dem Case würde es sogar einwandfrei dokumentieren


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2010)

Hast du auch mal geschaut, was passiert wenn der PC auf Auslastung läuft. z.b. in einem Spiel oder so?


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

natürlich^^
ist eigentlich sogar n tick besser um n paar grad gewessen als vorher


----------



## Compucase (27. September 2010)

Nun ja, es wird aber einige Komponenten geben die darunter leiden werden. Ich bleibe dabei - wir machen das ja nicht zum Spass.


----------



## Psytis (27. September 2010)

Ole du mischt da jetzt die erwärmte Luft vom NT mit der kühlen luft die der Lüfter darüber ansaugt (wenn der überhaubt noch was von aussen ansaugt und nicht einfach nur die Luft ausn NT weiterschaufelt).
ich schätze mal wenn du das anders rum einbaust, bekommst du zu deinen Komponenten etwas kühlere Luft rein.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

hä?
der saugt doch kühle luft von aussen an das nt und blässt die luft dann ins case also kühle luft bzw angewärmt vom nt, ja wenns in nem jahr noch läuft sag ich bescheid^^


----------



## Psytis (27. September 2010)

so wie ich das case design verstehe soll das NT kühle luft von unten ansaugen und nach hinten rausblasen und die Lüfter die darüber liegen sollen kühle luft durch die seitlichen schlitze ansaugen und in das case blasen.

so wie du das jetzt hast blast das NT "angewärmte" luft nach oben. die mischt sich mit der kühlen luft die von den lüftern angesaugt werden. da wird der eine Lüfter über dem NT sicher weniger kühle luft reinschaffen da der ja acuh die warme vom NT mitschaufelt.


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

kann sein aber von der seite ansaugen is quatsch kommt nich genug rein


----------



## Goliath110 (27. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> oh man sry aber leute kennt ihr das raven case überhaupt?
> wenn nein erklärung,
> luft wird von unten nach oben gezogen dabei spielt das nt eine wichtige rolle, es saugt die luft von unten aussen an und befördert diese nach oben an denn graka vorbei und dann raus, somit bekommt das nt komponenten immer genug luft, bitte erst sich informieren bevor man hier schreibt.


Bevor Du hier weiter gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitest, zitiere ich hier mal die Produkt-Beschreibung des Raven von Caseking:



> Durch die Abschottung des Netzteils vom Rest des Systems wurde eine  perfekte Kühlung für den oftmals hitzigen Power-Lieferanten geschaffen.



Da steht rein gar nichts davon das der Lüfter im Netzteil umgedreht werden muss nur damit der "Kamin-Effekt" funktioniert!


----------



## ole88 (27. September 2010)

was für n halbwissen?
naja dann denk ma nach wie ein kamin effekt funktioniert, und das er durch die kiemen die luft ansaugt ist mehr als schlecht weil es so einfach mies ist. 
und die graka sind kühler das nt ebenfalls als vorher also sry aber ich verlass mich auf das was ich messe und nich auf das was irgendwo auf papier steht


----------



## Philipus II (29. September 2010)

@TS:
Bitte erstatte hier unbedingt gelegentlich Bericht, ob das Netzteil noch lebt.

Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass das dem Netzteil nicht gut tut.
Um die Temperaturen zu beurteilen, benötigt man ein Vergleichsbild einer Wärmebildkamera. Die Temperatur einzelner Bauteile mag ok sein- aber ich würde das nicht für alle Bauteile verallgemeinern.
Nur ein Bild einer Wärmebildkamera gibt wenigstens einen oberflächlichen Überblick


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

habn infrarot thermometer und ja werd ich machen, allein scho des spaßes wegen


----------

